# Hi



## MrBigglesworth (May 7, 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Stuart and I'm new to Hapkido.
I've been studying about 3 months and have had my second grading, so very much the beginner.

I have some previous experience in Yoshinkan Aikido and dabbled briefly with Wing Chun. A lot of Aikidoka can't strike properly to save themselves and most Wing Chun practitioners don't know how to fall safely. So as much as I would have like to integrate the 2 at times, it wasn't really practical to try it out. So I like the fact that I can finally train in something that uses it all. 

Anyway, hi to all and I look forward to talking with you about all things Hapkido.


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (May 8, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## stickarts (May 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

